# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG 1.0.91.0 Daily Update - ONE click EFS REPAIR, First in the world

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG 1.0.91.0 Daily Update - ONE click EFS REPAIR, First in the world* *Easy-JTAG 1.0.91.0 Daily Update - ONE click EFS REPAIR, First in the world * *Via JTAG connection: 
- support GT-S7562 (One click EFS repair ) - first in the world via JTAG* *- support GT-S5570  (One click EFS repair ) - first in the world via JTAG* *- support GT-S5570i (One click EFS repair ) - first in the world via JTAG 
- support SAMSUNG GT-I9505G (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support NOKIA LUMIA 820 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)* *- support* *Huawei U8655 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)*

----------

